
Joscha Bach: Do we live in a simulation or in the base reality? - bfoks
http://bach.ai/Do-we-live-in-a-simulation/
======
memexy
He recently did an interview with Lex Friedman
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-2P3MSZrBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-2P3MSZrBM))
and it was pretty good. It's a bit long but worthwhile. Covers a bunch of
topics about the philosophy of machine learning, models of thinking and
consciousness, and some bits and pieces of future directions for AI.

